# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Sagem Boxes  10.04.2011, SagemEG_V19.4 released!

## mohamed73

*10.04.2011, SagemEG_V19.4 released!*  *What`s new?* 
               - fixed bug wich appears during unlocking; 
               -*HUAWEI G2201CV100R001PAKC96B102SEC*; 
               -*HUAWEI G2200CV100R001ZWEC50B102SEC*;   *- added support for new FW`s:*  *ZTE* 
    - *A302, ER-GE-BEELINE-P108A28(S)V1.0.0B03*; 
    - *S305, EF-BI-ECONET-P108A28(S)V1.0.0B03;*  *- S308, E-UG-ESSAR-P108A30FM(S)V1.0.0B02;*   *HAIER* 
    - *Haier_M150_Apr_13_2010_04.19.00:18.26.18:08.09.00: ULC2GL*;    *- added Server based NCK calculating for another two HUAWEI phones  
Here is list of phones added in NCK server:* 
    - -*HUAWEI_G1157_REL_P1.2MB01V02.05*; - new 
    - *-HUAWEI_G1158_REL_P1.2TB04V02.02*;- new 
    - *-HUAWEI_G1101 - all FW`s*; 
    - *-HUAWEI_G1158_REL_P1.2TB04V02.01*; 
    - *-HUAWEI_G2158_ REL_P1.1EN01V01.03*. 
After Do the Job you will get message - *Phone in NCK queue*. 
  Quote:
     [03/29/11 19:56:59] Elapsed Time: 00:00:01
[03/29/11 19:56:59] Phone in NCK queue!
[03/29/11 19:56:58]
[03/29/11 19:56:58] IMEI: 3536230425xxxx0
[03/29/11 19:56:58] Firmware: :ULC2GL;G1101MATE3.P48.I24.36.00
[03/29/11 19:56:58]     
Post here your log.
We will calculate NCK code for you.
(50 free NCK codes, 2 codes for one user)  *SagDD support continues!* 
DISCUSSIONS: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Download links:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Rocker dongle support   
Good luck!   *SagDD Team*

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك
اخي

----------

